# sub looking for work in MI. i have truck with front+back plows and loader with 14'



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

sub looking for work in west MI. i have truck with front+back plows and loader with 14' protech on it. im in grand rapids and am looking for work in this area. let me know what you have avalible and what you would pay. thanks Jason 616-446-1777


----------

